# Class A.....



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

So, off I go shopping for Class A's, and what does youngest DS tell me tonight? "Well Mom, if it doesn't have a Bunkhouse, I don't want it!"......but "you can watch TV, go to the bathroom, fix lunch while we're rolling!".....and he says "but I can watch TV now, I like to take a break to go to the bathroom, and I don't fix lunch, you do!".....who knew









Needless to say Gordon is pleased as punch







, I'm sure jnk36jnk are happy too!

Now the question is are there Class A's with a bunkhouse? Help


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> So, off I go shopping for Class A's, and what does youngest DS tell me tonight? "Well Mom, if it doesn't have a Bunkhouse, I don't want it!"......but "you can watch TV, go to the bathroom, fix lunch while we're rolling!".....and he says "but I can watch TV now, I like to take a break to go to the bathroom, and I don't fix lunch, you do!".....who knew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there are, Winnebego Sightseer, Four Winds Hurricane, Damon Daybreak, and Jayco Super C Seneca are a few. We considered all of our options last year:Class A, Class C and Toy Hauler before sticking with a TT; 28RSDS. Right now is a good time to buy. The Class A MH I listed would all be considered entry level, I don't know your budget. Don't discount the Jayco because it's class C, it's pretty awesome.
Good Luck, 
Sean


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, as stated above, there are BH Class A's..... We have looked at the Fleetwood Terra LX 34N. The 2009 has a nice layout. the rear bed is on the opposite side as the BH. the 2008 the queen bed is next to the BH. just an observation we noticed. Also, i would like a Diesel Pusher for the better fuel economy and towing capacity. We have 3 kids so i have also been spending time researching if i can convert the BH to a tripple BH in these.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> So, off I go shopping for Class A's, and what does youngest DS tell me tonight? "Well Mom, if it doesn't have a Bunkhouse, I don't want it!"......but "you can watch TV, go to the bathroom, fix lunch while we're rolling!".....and he says "but I can watch TV now, I like to take a break to go to the bathroom, and I don't fix lunch, you do!".....who knew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, the Cardinal wasn't big enough??
















Good luck in the search!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I met a family with one of the aforementioned Jayco Super C Seneca's during our Summer trip and got a tour of it. They are very nice units.

-CC


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy has the Sightseer and it sounds like it is a nice solution - especially as they tow Quads with it. We've looked at them too but we are near a transition from a family of four to a family of two with two at college. Tuition also has an impact on that decision too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

too funny Tricia! ya know, you DO have a potty on wheels, you do stop for breaks, you can fix a meal in hurry on those stops...why change?! if it isn't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We love our Discovery pusher without bunks and if we could buy a new one today it would be the 09' ....
09 w/bunks

Will


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WillTy3 said:


> We love our Discovery pusher without bunks and if we could buy a new one today it would be the 09' ....
> 09 w/bunks
> 
> Will


It's *only* $245,806.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We love our Discovery pusher without bunks and if we could buy a new one today it would be the 09' ....
> 09 w/bunks
> 
> Will


It's *only* $245,806.








[/quote]
Oooooo.... That sure is nice! thats MSRP. im sure you could take 25% off that.......


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The class C jayco has two bunks, RVdirect just had it on sale, list fully loaded was 160K it was on sale for 104K. duramax diesel and allison trans, also diesel generator. Looked, but the DW said NO.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Last I looked the Winnebego Sightseer was selling for around $90K. That's still a whole lotta "entry level"


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> We love our Discovery pusher without bunks and if we could buy a new one today it would be the 09' ....
> 09 w/bunks
> 
> Will


Go for it Will!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Trica here is a partial list to help you shop, some with links. The Winnebago has 3 models with bunkbeds, the Vista is their "entry level" now, the Sightseer used to be considered the entry level but has been stepped up a bit. The new one is the Adventurer. If you start looking at the Damon line, talk to me before you get serious. The new Forest River Berkshire has some great features, I'd give them a good look. I think service is just as important so do compare dealers too.

Winnebago Vista 32K
http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winnebago/2009/vista/

Winnebago Sightseer 35J (see Itasca Sunova too)
http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winne...2009/sightseer/

Winnebago Adventurer 35Z
http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winne...turer/index.php

Damon DayBreak 3276
http://www.damonrv.com/motorhomes/daybreak/floorplans/3276

Damon Challenger 376
http://www.damonrv.com/motorhomes/challenger/floorplans/376

Monaco Cayman 38spd 
http://www.monacocoach.com/modelsxml/monac...px?model=cayman

Four Winds Magellan
http://www.fourwinds-rv.com/products-la.html#

Tiffin Allegro
http://www.tiffinmotorhomes.com/imgs/allegro/200935qba-h.gif

Damon Astoria
http://www.damonrv.com/motorhomes/astoria/floorplans/3776

Gulfstream Crescendo
http://www.gulfstreamcoach.com/products/di...scendo/40ul.htm

Forest River Berkshire 390BH
Forest River Georgetown 350TS
Newmar Ventana 3942
Fleetwood Discovery 40G
Fleetwood Fiesta 33L
Four Winds Hurricane


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

holman rv as a class a with bunkhouse w/7 in flat screen for each bed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Steve, (Y-Guy)
Can you give us some insight on your experience switching from a TT to a MH? pros, cons, etc. Things you would do different?


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....so in further clarification with Jesse, he said it's the "bunkhouse" that he likes. For those of you who haven't see the Cardinal 33tbhle floorplan (or others like it), our boys have a room in the back (with a door). We took out the folding bunks, but left the foldout sofa and bunk above it. So they love to roll out of bed, turn on the game cube and have at it (I should mention that is only allowed during "inclement weather"). Gordon's not buying the joy (pardon the pun)of having the bunks next to the master bed, so we'll probably need some words of encouragement on that front. You know, most of it for me is the thrill of the hunt....I do love the Cardinal so who knows.

Steve, thanks for all of the links! That should keep Gordon busy for awhile


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tricia,

The thing I don't get is this... You have this nice new trailer... with a nice widescreen HDTV... and a nice satellite dish.... that nicely picks up SpeedTV at 4:30AM Sunday mornings...

What more is there?

<sigh> I'll never understand women.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> <sigh> I'll never understand women.


Oh man....that is gonna come back at you.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tricia,
> 
> The thing I don't get is this... You have this nice new trailer... with a nice widescreen HDTV... and a nice satellite dish.... that nicely picks up SpeedTV at 4:30AM Sunday mornings...
> 
> ...


Maybe she's thinking one of those tracking sattelite's on the Class A so they don't have to point the other one manually...









Nothing like being able to watch speed tv while on the road!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sayonara,

Having gone from our Outback to a Raptor to the Motorhome I can say its been a big change, mostly all positive. The differences between the Outback/Raptor were mostly storage and size issues, plus how well the 5er towed. The change to the motorhome was big though. I wasn't really intimidated by driving it, having driven school buses with kids for many years, but I did take a bit of getting used to feeling something that large heading down the highway with my family in.

Positives, I could go on and on but here are the top ones...

* Driving the motorhome is easy and not as exhausting as I've experienced driving with my truck/trailers. I've made the same 8 hour trek with all three RVs and can honestly say when I arrive in the motorhome I am pretty relaxed, not all tight from the drive. 
* I no longer feel like the trailer is going to push me around, which I felt a lot with the Raptor and some with the Outback... can you say no sway worries.
* We no longer need to stop for the bathroom, sounds minor but this is a huge plus. We still stop to stretch, but its no longer as frequent and more for fun. I'm not claiming that its 100% safe to get up, but the kids will check with my DW or I to see if they can, if road conditions around us are ok they can go. We can also fix a light meal while en route, this saves stopping off at fast food places and is better for us and the pocket book.
* The kids have space to stretch out, read, do homework, play games, sleep. The dogs have room as well. I have never heard "Dad [insert name here] is touching me."
* Setup is a breeze, back-in check your position, hit a button to level, extend slides and you're pretty much done. The rest is just decorating!
* Backing is much easier then with a TT, just need to get used to where things are at. Even with I haul the ATV trailer & 4 ATVs its easy.
* Big plus to the storage bays and inside is pretty darn good too. Even on our 2 week trip I didn't feel like we were stuffed, everything had a place. 
* With all the front window space we can see everything going on; traffic, scenery, etc. The setup with the windows, great mirrors, rear/side cameras makes it very comfortable to drive/back too.
* When we turn the driver/passenger seat around we have a nice conversation area, there is plenty of room in the living area, we can even setup 2 lounge chairs if its movie night then 3 of us can watch and lay back.
* We love the King Bed in ours.
* The motorhome designers seem to take waste dumping, water/electrical hook up's with a greater sense of importance and sense of function, vs. just having things all over the place. 
* Something Winnebago does that impressed me was the very detailed and RV specific owners manual, its not generic its designed with everything I have in my rig and nothing I don't have. They also have all electrical, plumbing, etc. plans available for download. No more wondering what the mystery wire is for.

Things I'd like to change...
* I like some of the floor plans with the bunks in their own room, but money talks and in reality its not that big of a deal. I feel for my kids though... my camp nickname is Snoring Bear for a good reason.
* We haven't setup our Liberty to tow, mostly we don't care not having a vehicle with us but there are times. The down side is making sure you are setup or have a vehicle capable to being towed 4 day or getting a dolly. For us this has only been an issue a couple of times. 
* MPG - Never claimed it was great, but considering what we are hauling down the road its acceptable. The positive is that since I don't have a tow vehicle for a daily driver my bad MPG is only on vacation. If you lay off the foot a bit and keep it closer to 55 and out of the mountains you are going to see decent mileage, probably 8-10. If you want to race it you're going to see 6-8. 
* Glass, I mentioned all that glass up front is great for visual, but we've had 2 rock chips already so make sure you have decent insurance. 
* Carpet, if I had it to do over I might eliminate the carpet in the front and just have linoleum. Its part that we ATV, but trow rugs are fine by me and easier to clean.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Funny you mention the Raptor.... I REALLY like the Raptor 3812.

Anyways, Thanks for such a great summary. Lots to consider.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We had the 3612 and I have nothing bad to say about the Raptor, ours treated us very well and I did very well on the resale too. The only thing that makes me nervous about the 3812 is the kitchen slide, I'm not as confident when you have things like LP in a slide out. The U-Lounge is nice though. I know over on RV.net one of our members took his 3612 yanked the couch and dinette and put in a small dinette and futon - interesting stuff.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Funny you mention the Raptor.... I REALLY like the Raptor 3812.
> 
> Anyways, Thanks for such a great summary. Lots to consider.


What are you going to haul in that 12' garage? Wow...that is big!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Funny you mention the Raptor.... I REALLY like the Raptor 3812.
> 
> Anyways, Thanks for such a great summary. Lots to consider.


What are you going to haul in that 12' garage? Wow...that is big!!
[/quote]

















Kids junk for now. I has the double queen beds that lower and id add a washer/dryer/sink. Mostly thought the girls would ""live" there. the one here local has the brown walls like the living area and said they have a carpet insert for the rear. Oh and i guess ib be lying if i didnt say i had my eye on one of these modded Arctic Cat Prowlers......







Since it would be too warm for the snowmobiles of coarse.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry to get this off topic..... Back to Tricias bunkhouse MH search....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Funny you mention the Raptor.... I REALLY like the Raptor 3812.
> 
> Anyways, Thanks for such a great summary. Lots to consider.


What are you going to haul in that 12' garage? Wow...that is big!!
[/quote]

















Kids junk for now. I has the double queen beds that lower and id add a washer/dryer/sink. Mostly thought the girls would ""live" there. the one here local has the brown walls like the living area and said they have a carpet insert for the rear. Oh and i guess ib be lying if i didnt say i had my eye on one of these modded Arctic Cat Prowlers......







Since it would be too warm for the snowmobiles of coarse.








[/quote]

Sure...I can see where you could have a LOT of fun with one of those...


----------

